# Prayers for Goblin



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Posted by Goblin's sister on Facebook.

My brother, Wellington W. Newton, had a stroke yesterday afternoon. He's on facebook and has many friends here. Please everyone say a prayer for him. They air lifted him to Duke Hospital from Danville. He has a blood clot in his head. Luckily my brother heard him fall and called rescue after seeing that he was having a stroke. They said that was good because they was able to give him this drug to help counter the stroke. Duke says the clot has reduced some. He's weak on left side. They are giving him a new drug and keeping watch and scans on him. But they say surgery might still be needed. Still got a long road ahead. Everyone please a say a pray for him and a speedy recovery. Thanks and God bless all!!! To all of his friends


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Goblin you are in our thoughts, may you get well soon my friend.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

OMG, Gobby. I am in shock reading this. And thankful you're brother was there. I know you are getting great care, and believe you will be feeling better with all the medical care and prayers you are receiving. Count my prayers in with the rest. God bless you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Strokes suck. Prayers for both him and his family. And here's to an uneventful full recovery because, you know, no one can cause mischief here like our Goblin:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayers to our favorite Goblin. Thankful his brother was there.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm in shock reading this. Please get well soon Goblin.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Get well soon Goblin!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Goblin, get well soon!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Get better Goblin.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Thoughts with you, Goblin!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekinrayers for a speedy recovery.:winkin:


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Only just read this - not been on the forum for a couple of days. Get well Goblin - we need your anarchy on here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Prayers for you Goblin!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Sending good thoughts your way G. Speedy recovery!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Get Well Soon! White light thoughts to you.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Get well soon we are missing you here.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hoping for a full and speedy recovery Goblin


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Has anyone an update on Goblin?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I checked his Facebook page and his sister's, and nothing other than "get well soon" wishes have been posted since about the 18th.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Every time this thread pops up I'm praying for a good news update! Thinking of you Goblin.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I just seen this thread. I greatly appreciate all the concern. It is great to have
so many caring friends. My sister showed me Facebook on her phone while I
was in the hospital and all the posts stunned me and made my Christmas that
much brighter! I want to thank Evil queen for posting this thread and the one on
Hallowseen Forum. Again I want to thank everyone for all the thoughts and
prayers.

I promise now that after I am gone I am gonna visit each of your haunts on 
Halloween night. See ya then, my friends!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

You need to stay on the top side of earth a lot longer Goblin. Good luck in your ongoing recovery.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Goblin said:


> I promise now that after I am gone I am gonna visit each of your haunts on Halloween night. See ya then, my friends!


Just don't bring any glitter bombs:googly:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Gobby, I was gone for a bit and just saw this thread. I hope your doing well and on your way to a quick and full recovery!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Just don't bring any glitter bombs:googly:


But how will youknow it's me?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

stick said:


> You need to stay on the top side of earth a lot longer Goblin. Good luck in your ongoing recovery.


I have escaped death three times in the past 10 years......I don't believe there will be a fourth!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

You certainly gave us a scare Goblin - and you can visit my haunt and bring as many glitter bombs as you want! I'm pretty sure we'd all know who it was between the glitter and the flying monkeys!


----------

